# Experts Claim There is a Lost, Underground ‘City’ Beneath the Pyramids of Giza



## Sidney (Jul 11, 2021)

Experts Claim There is a Lost, Underground ‘City’ Beneath the Pyramids of Giza

There are huge and lots of underground tunnels and rooms in Egypt beneath the pyramids and sphnix but he truth is kept from us by the Powers That Be.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 11, 2021)

How many years they are "working" on it?


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 11, 2021)

Experts eh, amateurs have been saying this for decades.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jul 13, 2021)

I first heard of this 6 years ago after watching a  broadcast by Dr. Carmen Boulter. It was live when I saw it. Always found the idea interesting. Of course it is preserved on youtube:

Egyptian Labyrinth Complex. Dr. Carmen Boulter-05/2015

It is an interview for an online magazine and has a number or computer generated images of what lies beneath the ground. Take it as you will, or not.


----------



## kulapono (Jul 14, 2021)

Isn't this the same thing as the 'Emerald Tablets of Thoth' stating that a 'spaceship' is under the Sphinx.  oh, and we can use it to repel the otherworldly 'invaders'?


----------



## BStankman (Jul 19, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Experts eh, amateurs have been saying this for decades.


Right, no need to wait for an expert opinion on this one.


SH Archive Replies - Single photo: 8 sided Egyptian pyramid


----------

